# BYU, This is your year!



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

OK Y, this has got ta be your year...I know you said that last year but Iam pretty sure you were just kiddin..but this year..I mean, Jakie is all growd up, bound for the Heisman, the other boys been livin clean all summer, oh, and then you come up with that Kaveinga kid, fresh from those loosers out there on the coast. I am tellin you, this is going to be your year...BCS...minumum, national title, excellent chance, salvation, in the bag.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

-_O- -_O- -_O- 
Oh, that's a good one! A real knee-slapper. Any hopes of an NC will go out the window on Sept 17. 
:^8^:


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Chaser said:


> -_O- -_O- -_O-
> Oh, that's a good one! A real knee-slapper. Any hopes of an NC will go out the window on Sept 17.
> :^8^:












Sept. 17 the day the Utes come prancing into LES! Fear the Hair!!!


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Sep. 17 is the day the Utes will realize they have not left BYU in their dust, but the week before is when they realize they are in over their head.

My 2011 predictions:

BYU 9-3
Utah 6-6


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

*BYU's Schedule*

Sept 3 @ Ole Miss L
Sept 10 @Texas L
Sept 17 vs Utah L
Sept 23 vs UCF W
Sept 30 vs Utah State W
Oct 8 vs San Jose State W
Oct 15 @ Oregon State W
Oct 22 vs Idaho State W
Oct 28 @ TCU L
Nov 12 vs Idaho W
Nov 19 vs New Mexico State W
Dec 3 @ Hawaii W

*Utah's Schedule*

Sept 1 vs Montana State W
Sept 10 @ USC L
Sept 17 @ Brigham Young W
Oct 1 vs Washington W
Oct 8 vs Arizona State W
Oct 15 @ Pittsburgh W
Oct 22 @ California L
Oct 29 vs Oregon State W
Nov 5 @ Arizona L
Nov 12 vs UCLA W
Nov 19 @ Washington State W
Nov 25 vs Colorado W

My prediction is a 8-4 BYU and 9-3 Utah records. BYU start off with a very tough schedule, but has it pretty soft the rest of the season. As far as Utah goes, I will be curious to see how they handle tougher competition week in and out. If they start to fold they could easily end up 6-6.

Also I would love to see USU beat BYU again, but I just don't know if that will happen again, but Turbin is back and healthy, we are just questionable at the quarterback position.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> OK Y, this has got ta be your year...I know you said that last year but Iam pretty sure you were just kiddin..but this year..I mean, Jakie is all growd up, bound for the Heisman, the other boys been livin clean all summer, oh, and then you come up with that Kaveinga kid, fresh from those loosers out there on the coast. I am tellin you, this is going to be your year...BCS...minumum, national title, excellent chance, salvation, in the bag.


Oh yeah, it is that time of year again.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Comrade Duck said:


> Chaser said:
> 
> 
> > -_O- -_O- -_O-
> ...


Fear the Hair!


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

jahan said:


> Sept 17 vs Utah L


No way BYU loses to Utah in Provo this year. Utah barely beat BYU last year on their own turf with a blown call and a blocked FG. BYU will be much improved this year while Utah is much weaker after losing almost all of their playmakers on offense. This is the year BYU crushes the Utes and reminds them who is still Big Brother in this rivalry.

BYU 38
Utah 13


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

> I would love to see USU beat BYU again, but I just don't know if that will happen again


No, it won't. The Aggies are not due for another win over BYU for another 17 years or so, especially not in Provo. This year will be all about payback.

BYU 55
USU 10


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

mm73, you are the definition of a "homer". I am trying to have an intelligent conversation here, but sometimes with you BYU homers it is like talking to the wall. BYU is good and I give them props, I am a big Heaps fan, but you act as if they are going to win a NC this year, good luck with that.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Uh, I predicted that BYU will go 9-3. How is that acting "as if they are going to win a NC this year"? I don't think that at all. I think BYU will be much improved from last year but will probably still lose their biggest games. I actually agree with all your predictions except the Utah game. I am just not buying that Utah is going to be very good this year. They lost too many playmakers from last year, and Jordan Wynn is not inspiring confidence in very many people, including most Ute fans that I have talked to. Their defense will probably be solid, it usually is, but I think their offense is going to struggle to put up points again this year. It struggled last year with Asiata, Wide, Shakey, Brooks, etc, and those guys are all gone now and their replacements have zero D1 experience. Sorry, I'm just not buying into Utah this year. If that makes me a homer then so be it. Aren't you being a homer too?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

This is great...I was hoping the rivalry wasn't dead...it's just too much darn fun.


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

-_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

mm73 said:


> Uh, I predicted that BYU will go 9-3. How is that acting "as if they are going to win a NC this year"? I don't think that at all. I think BYU will be much improved from last year but will probably still lose their biggest games. I actually agree with all your predictions except the Utah game. I am just not buying that Utah is going to be very good this year. They lost too many playmakers from last year, and Jordan Wynn is not inspiring confidence in very many people, including most Ute fans that I have talked to. Their defense will probably be solid, it usually is, but I think their offense is going to struggle to put up points again this year. It struggled last year with Asiata, Wide, Shakey, Brooks, etc, and those guys are all gone now and their replacements have zero D1 experience. Sorry, I'm just not buying into Utah this year. If that makes me a homer then so be it. Aren't you being a homer too?


I agree that Utah's offense has me worried this year. I am not sold on Wynn yet, he was frustrating as hell last year. Utah's defense is awesome this year, many predict it will be a top 15 type defense in the country. It will be interesting to see them against BYU's offense, because they look very good this year.

I also have to change my mind of BYU's opening game, they should beat Ole' Miss, but I am not changing my mind on the BYU game yet. :mrgreen:


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

jahan said:


> mm73 said:
> 
> 
> > Uh, I predicted that BYU will go 9-3. How is that acting "as if they are going to win a NC this year"? I don't think that at all. I think BYU will be much improved from last year but will probably still lose their biggest games. I actually agree with all your predictions except the Utah game. I am just not buying that Utah is going to be very good this year. They lost too many playmakers from last year, and Jordan Wynn is not inspiring confidence in very many people, including most Ute fans that I have talked to. Their defense will probably be solid, it usually is, but I think their offense is going to struggle to put up points again this year. It struggled last year with Asiata, Wide, Shakey, Brooks, etc, and those guys are all gone now and their replacements have zero D1 experience. Sorry, I'm just not buying into Utah this year. If that makes me a homer then so be it. Aren't you being a homer too?
> ...


Actually it is Ole Miss that BYU opens against, not Miss. State. I think that game could go either way. Ole Miss is not a good team, they certainly were not last year, and they were picked again this year to finish at the bottom of the SEC, but they are still an SEC team and they have lots of athletes, and the Cougars will be playing on their field in the sweltering heat and humidity so I will call that game 50/50 for BYU. I give the Cougars at best 1 in 5 odds the following week at Texas. The next two games will be a test, but I think they should win playing in Provo, and like I said, I am just not buying into Utah this year. I think they will struggle to be bowl eligible. USU is toast. You can be certain the whole team has that game circled. Oregon State will be tough on the road. Corvallis is a tough place to play, just ask USC, and I think the Beavers have that game circled for the way the Cougars thumped them in the Vegas Bowl in 2009. And then, of course, TCU has had the Cougars number for the last three years but they won't have Dalton or Kerley this year, and I think Doman's offense will be less predictable for Gary Patterson. I give them 50/50 odds there. Same with Hawaii. The Warriors are like the Beavers, very tough to beat at home. My best guess is BYU will finish with 8 or 9 wins this season. Still think I am just a homer?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

mm73 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > mm73 said:
> ...


Sorry homer may have been the wrong word, I am leaning more toward pompous now. :O•-: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

> Sorry homer may have been the wrong word, I am leaning more toward pompous now.


Is this the "intelligent conversation" you were trying to have?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I think it will be an interesting year all around for both teams. It is new territory for both teams. I think BYU finishes with a better record than Utah, but only because they have a far easier schedule - not even close. Quick look at both and BYU has only four games they will not be double digit favorites. With Utah, I think only the Montana State game will have them as 10+ favorites. 

The rivalry is not dead. Not by a long shot. The terms of engagement have certainly changed. Utah is in a spot that they can get a Rose Bowl even if they lose to BYU, and a couple of other teams. BYU has to go undefeated to have an outside chance at a big bowl. So Utah is positioned better no doubt about it. But I'll listen to talk of Utah's tradition and legacy surpassing BYU's when they have the hardware to back that up, and when BYU starts stacking their coaching staff with former Utes. Until then, its not even debatable. 

I'll go on my own limb here and say BYU wins two of their first three. Right now, I'd guess that at Ole Miss and Utah but who knows. Funny things happen. Texas had a really bad year last year. And from what is going on in Ute practices, that offense is a wreck. They gave up 12 sacks in scrimmage yesterday, and their best QB can't decide if he can play with booboos and sniffles. And that is a bad sign. Especially for a team that just put all their best playmakers into the NFL. The combination of inexperience in the line and skill positions, as well as a new offense are not doing any favors either. And with the rivalry game so early in the season, it is going to be hard for the Utes to be dialed in - especially with USC coming up before the trip to Provo. 

As for the national championship discussion - I am far from ready to anoint the Cougars as even part of the discussion. Far from it. However, I will throw this out there - with Miami going down in flames, USC under probation, Ohio State getting sanctioned and Florida not far behind, and Auburn and Alabama under investigation, and if tempers keep up, Texas will be in trouble sooner than later. It is not beyond reason that a #10 ranked undefeated team from a minor conference or independent could be the last team standing and eligible for the national championship game and who knows what happens then. Its a weird world right now.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

mm73 said:


> > Sorry homer may have been the wrong word, I am leaning more toward pompous now.
> 
> 
> Is this the "intelligent conversation" you were trying to have?


I was, but I lost all hope when I saw the title of the thread had BYU in it? :mrgreen:  :O•-: Just giving you a hard time.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I think it will be an interesting year all around for both teams. It is new territory for both teams. I think BYU finishes with a better record than Utah, but only because they have a far easier schedule - not even close. Quick look at both and BYU has only four games they will not be double digit favorites. With Utah, I think only the Montana State game will have them as 10+ favorites.
> 
> The rivalry is not dead. Not by a long shot. The terms of engagement have certainly changed. Utah is in a spot that they can get a Rose Bowl even if they lose to BYU, and a couple of other teams. BYU has to go undefeated to have an outside chance at a big bowl. So Utah is positioned better no doubt about it. But I'll listen to talk of Utah's tradition and legacy surpassing BYU's when they have the hardware to back that up, and when BYU starts stacking their coaching staff with former Utes. Until then, its not even debatable.
> 
> ...


Good post, can't disagree with any of it really besides the records. :mrgreen: BYU does have the harder route for sure. After listening to the scrimmages over the weekend, BYU seems to be a few steps a head of Utah right now, Utah offense is scaring me more and more as the days go on, if they don't pull it together soon it could be ugly, their defense can only carry them so far. This isn't the Mountain West anymore, no more giveme's.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

> Utah offense is scaring me more and more as the days go on


I am not saying I told you so because the season has not even started yet, but I am predicting that Utah struggles on offense again this year, Norm Chow notwithstanding. How many playmakers do they return from last season? How many of their starters have Division 1 experience? How solid is their QB situation? Even if Jordan Wynn does stay healthy he may still find himself being benched for lack of performance like he was on several occasions last season. About the only thing I see the Utes offense has going for it is a pretty good O-line and, as usual, a solid defense that will help keep them in games, but only for so long, especially against Pac-12 competition week in and week out. I just don't see the Utes finishing any better than 6-6 in their Pac-12 debut season.

I am downgrading my expectations of my Cougars slightly as well. Their depth in the defensive front 7 is not looking quite as good as it was going into fall camp with the loss of Matt Putnam due to academic issues, and lingering health concerns over Romney Fuga and Jordan Pendleton. Going into fall camp it looked like Bronco might have legitimate two-deep talent at every position in the front 7 but now it is looking more like they cant afford any injuries. I am also more than a little concerned about the secondary. The corners should be about as good as last year, but the safeties could be a vulnerability. I was not terribly impressed with Travis Uale last season, and Daniel Sorenson is coming right off a mission and has never played safety at the college level so he has to be considered a question mark for now. And then there is place kicker, Justin Sorenson. The kid has a monster of a leg, but he seems to lack consistency with his accuracy, particularly with the closer kicks. I really worry how reliable he is going to be in close games where the Cougars might need to rely on his leg to get a win. I am going to guess the Cougars finish 8-4 in their debut as an Independent.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

mm73 said:


> > Utah offense is scaring me more and more as the days go on
> 
> 
> I am not saying I told you so because the season has not even started yet, but I am predicting that Utah struggles on offense again this year, Norm Chow notwithstanding. How many playmakers do they return from last season? How many of their starters have Division 1 experience? How solid is their QB situation? Even if Jordan Wynn does stay healthy he may still find himself being benched for lack of performance like he was on several occasions last season. About the only thing I see the Utes offense has going for it is a pretty good O-line and, as usual, a solid defense that will help keep them in games, but only for so long, especially against Pac-12 competition week in and week out. I just don't see the Utes finishing any better than 6-6 in their Pac-12 debut season.


I love this time of year with all the speculation, it means college football is here!

Yes the offense has struggled in fall camp, but what do you expect when they are learning a new system and have to play against our defense? :roll: They are really good and would make any offense learning a new system look bad.

What I like is that I see the offense is making strides and had their best scrimmage on Saturday with Wynn doing well. Every football team in the country is one play away from losing their starting QB each year within the first 3 games which could turn that 10-2 team into a 6-6 team. Even the Great White Heaps could go down and BYU's great first year of Independence could turn into another 6-6 year like last year.

BYU fans should know that Utah has a proud history of taking 2nd String QB's and making them great. The reason you should know is because of Bret Ratliff, he even went into Lavel's Stadium and won. And what, Hayes is from the same JC as Ratliff and Aaron Rodgers? GO UTES!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

B Y who this is your year?? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

o-|| o-|| 

I love this time of year, hunting and football. BYU will have a great year as long as Jake Heaps stays health. He isn't exempt from injuries. I have heard from a good tackling source that.............since the Utes play BYU earlier in the year then The Utes have a chance to destroy BYU's independent football season by knocking Jake Heaps out of commission.

I do not wish bad things to happen to Heaps, and I seriously hope it doesn't happen because I want to see BYU and the Utes to have an awesome season.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> I have heard from a good tackling source that.............since the Utes play BYU earlier in the year then The Utes have a chance to destroy BYU's independent football season by knocking Jake Heaps out of commission.


I sure hope there isn't a bounty on his head. Who are we Miami trying to take out Tebow? :O•-:


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

coyoteslayer said:


> I have heard from a good tackling source that.............since the Utes play BYU earlier in the year then The Utes have a chance to destroy BYU's independent football season by knocking Jake Heaps out of commission.


Ha ha ha! Worry about your own QB Ute fans!! He had his reps limited all through camp because of the injury to his throwing shoulder. Ziggy Ansah is going to have that pretty boy running for his life in Provo, if he doesn't go down at USC the week before.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

mm73 said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard from a good tackling source that.............since the Utes play BYU earlier in the year then The Utes have a chance to destroy BYU's independent football season by knocking Jake Heaps out of commission.
> ...


Gosh, I have missed this forum, but I'm back because it's so entertaining because of BYU fans like mm73, who BTW, ate more crow last year then I care to think about. -_O-

Jordan Wynn will be just fine. His shoulder is fine, but with any healing injury then it's not good to over do it. Keep dreaming BYU fan that Wynn is hurt. 

As for Ziggy.....well the very name itself sounds like he's a **** (no offense to anyone). So of course Wynn would be running away. Can you imagine the people's faces in the Provo stadium (most would be mormons) as they watch Ziggy man raping Wynn on the field. The crowd would be very concerned, not only for the well being of Wynn, and of course Ziggy who is committing sexual acts in public, but for their children who are watching some fat guy named Ziggy running around with a thong and all oiled up in baby oil chasing after the long hair skinny guy.

Many BYU fans wouldn't want this happening because it would give the BYU football and BYU sports in general a very bad name.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

coyoteslayer said:


> Gosh, I have missed this forum, but I'm back because it's so entertaining because of BYU fans like mm73, who BTW, ate more crow last year then I care to think about.


That's funny CS. I seem to remember you sorta disappearing last year after the 47-7 domination of your Utes by TCU. At any rate, I don't know where all the references to "man rape" came from (perhaps a personal fetish of yours?) but you obviously don't know anything about Ezekiel "Ziggy" Ansah if you think he is some "fat guy". Rest assured you will know all about him after Sep 17. The same goes for Uona Kaveinga, Kyle Van Noy and Jordan Pendleton. All four will be playing in the NFL some day and will have Pretty Boy Wynn picking the turf out of his facemask all day.

Ezekiel Ansah: 6'6", 270#
[attachment=0:23jog9jz]images.jpg[/attachment:23jog9jz]


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh nice comeback :roll:. I was commenting on his name. You have now called Wynn pretty boy twice so one would assume that you're attracted to him or maybe you are a woman because I can't tell. Anyways these 4 four men are nothing to worry about for the Utes. I think Heaps will be a heap of turf with the Utes Defense this year.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

coyoteslayer said:


> I think Heaps will be a heap of turf with the Utes Defense this year.


The Utes defense didn't phase Heaps last year, they certainly won't this year. And Doman won't take his foot off the gas either, like Anae did. The Utes are in for a serious beatdown in Provo this year. You know its coming CS, admit it.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Keep drinking the blue koolaid mm73 and please get your BBQ fired up to cook some more crow this year.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

coyoteslayer said:


> Keep drinking the blue koolaid mm73 and please get your BBQ fired up to cook some more crow this year.


Keep drinking the red kool-aid CS, and you are welcome at my home on Sep. 17 for a post-game BBQ. Winner eats steak and loser eats crow.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

The YEAR of INDEPENDENCE Dude are really serious? BYU? If they go 8-4 it will shock the shizz out of me. Heaps? ya Dont Think SO but keep dreamin and prayin something is bound to happen.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| 


Go IRISH!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

KEEP BLEEDIN BLUE.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

mm73 said:


> The Utes are in for a serious beatdown in Provo this year.


You're up in the night. There will be no beatdown of any sort. The Utes won't be winning by more than a touchdown or two, but to think BYU has somehow become this superior powerhouse in the last 9 months of not playing and just practices, you're smoking some powerful stuff. Lay off the pipe and get real. This game is as evenly matched as it was last November, and we all know how close that one was.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

I disagree Chaser. I think the Utes will not be as good as they were last year after all the playmakers they lost. Eddie Wide, Matt Asiata, Jeremy Brooks, Shakey Smithson, etc, etc. Those were the Utes biggest playmakers on offense last year, and still their offense struggled. Who are the playmakers going to be this year? All of their replacements have never played D1 football. I think the Utes are going to be in a situation similar to what BYU was in last year after losing Unga, Pitta, George, etc. All of the starters on BYU's offense last year were first time starters, and many were freshman. They had plenty of talent, but not enough experience. Now it is Utah that is in that situation, while BYU returns all their starters on offense from last year, and they return most of their defense with the exception of the secondary. I predict BYU wins by at least two touchdowns this year.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I am sitting somewhere between mm73 and Chaser. Like mm73, Utah lost a lot more key players than BYU has and if Jake Heaps keeps improving like he was last year he is going to be a Heisman candidate his Senior year and maybe even Junior year. That being said, how many times have either team lost to each other by more than a touchdown? Not very often, it only happened when one team was leaps and bounds ahead of the other, and that is not the case this year. It is going to be a very close game, if Utah plays as bad as they did last year BYU will win, but I don't think they will and I think Utah squeaks out a win, because they have been living right, on and off the field. :mrgreen: :O•-: :lol:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

mm73 said:


> I disagree Chaser. I think the Utes will not be as good as they were last year after all the playmakers they lost. Eddie Wide, Matt Asiata, Jeremy Brooks, Shakey Smithson, etc, etc. Those were the Utes biggest playmakers on offense last year, and still their offense struggled. Who are the playmakers going to be this year? All of their replacements have never played D1 football. I think the Utes are going to be in a situation similar to what BYU was in last year after losing Unga, Pitta, George, etc. All of the starters on BYU's offense last year were first time starters, and many were freshman. They had plenty of talent, but not enough experience. Now it is Utah that is in that situation, while BYU returns all their starters on offense from last year, and they return most of their defense with the exception of the secondary. I predict BYU wins by at least two touchdowns this year.


Who were Utah's playmakers the year before last? Sure, Wide and Asiata were there (although Asiata didn't play due to injury) and so was Smithson, but he didn't do much that year. Every year is the same- the old go-to guys are gone, and we have a new crew of playmakers just waiting to step up. There are very few years when you know an impact player will be returning to shred the competition. Generally, if they are that good one year, they'll enter the draft and be done. The Utes are DEEP at running back this year with 2 JC transfers, and 2 promising first-year players. They have options. Every year they have one or two guys really step up at WR to make plays. On top of that, Devonte Christopher will be back, so we're in good shape, don't you worry! Coach Whitt has a way of bringing in pretty good receivers. I'm not worried. Its just a matter of becoming familiar with the new guys.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Chaser, I don't doubt that Utah has some talented athletes waiting in the wings to replace those who left, but you have to admit that there is no substitute for real game experience. That was BYU's problem last year, and that, along with the 2 QB debacle, is why they struggled early on. Utah is going to have the same experience this year. You can count on it. They will get better as the season progresses and their young players get more experience, but BYU gets them early this year, and its in Provo, and BYU players, coaches and fans are hungry for revenge after last year's last second defeat. Whether it is true or not, Bronco and his players truly believe they were the better team last year at RES and they should have won that game, and they will be eager to prove it on Sep. 17.

And I am not saying that BYU is going to be a world beater this season, either, so don't try to go there. I think BYU wins 8 or 9 games tops this season. I just don't think they will have any problem beating Utah this year, and I think Utah will struggle to finish 6-6.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

mm73 said:


> Chaser. I don't doubt that Utah has some talented athletes waiting in the wings to replace those who left, but you have to admit that there is no substitute for real game experience. That was BYU's problem last year, and that, along with the 2 QB debacle, is why they struggled early on. Utah is going to have the same experience this year. You can count on it. They will get better as the season progresses and their young players get more experience, but BYU gets them early this year, and its in Provo, and BYU players, coaches and fans are hungry for revenge after last year's last second defeat. Whether it is true or not, Bronco and his players truly believe they were the better team last year at RES and they should have won that game, and they will be eager to prove it on Sep. 17.
> 
> And I am not saying that BYU is going to be a world beater this season, either. So don't try to go there. I think they win 8 0r 9 games tops. I just don't think they will have any problem beating Utah this year, and I think Utah will struggle to finish 6-6.


Same old same old....BYU is looking for revenge :lol: :lol: Looking for revenge and achieving it are different. The Utes won't go away without a fight because their is a lot of hatred towards BYU. The utes are motivated to kick some cougar azz right on BYU's own turf.

MM73 when the game starts the BS stops because BYU can wish upon a star, but everything is decided on the field.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

mm73 said:


> and BYU players, coaches and fans are hungry for revenge after last year's last second defeat. Whether it is true or not, Bronco and his players truly believe they were the better team last year at RES and they should have won that game, and they will be eager to prove it on Sep. 17.


One thing I've learned about Kyle is that you don't give him ammunition to feed his players.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

mm73 said:


> and BYU players, coaches and fans are hungry for revenge after last year's last second defeat. Whether it is true or not, Bronco and his players truly believe they were the better team last year at RES and they should have won that game, and they will be eager to prove it on Sep. 17.


Certainly excuses are like diapers, but the Y kicked them up and down the field and got robbed by an absolutely botched call and still came back and missed one single block. Heaps outplayed TC and Wynn by a country mile. It is always a close match, but I will be surprised if this year's game is decided by less than 21. Just sayin'.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> got robbed by an absolutely botched call


Don't worry, we know what that feels like as well. :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > got robbed by an absolutely botched call
> ...


ZING..... as do the Aztecs and whoever else got hosed by BYU replay officials last year. :lol:

****, this talk is happening early this year. That picture you posted earlier.... what a bunch of homos. I know some female softball players who roll the shoulders of their jerseys like that. :lol:

Oh... and I don't know if some dude named Ziggy is the Ansah. I think they will beat Utah though.... that O just looked weak. Blechen is an animal... but I don't see him doing much other than picking Heaps off a few times.  Too bad they can't have him chasing Heaps around, boy can really hit some folks.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

BYU This is your year? NOT A CHANCE.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Chaser said:


> -_O- -_O- -_O-
> Oh, that's a good one! A real knee-slapper. Any hopes of an NC will go out the window on Sept 17.
> :^8^:


So I hate to point this out, but did I call it, or did I call it? 8) :lol:

PS. I take it back, I don't hate to point it out, I LOVE pointing it out!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

mm73 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > Sept 17 vs Utah L
> ...


Just wanted to bring this back. :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

jahan said:


> mm73 said:
> 
> 
> > jahan said:
> ...


Where is MM73 and his little brothers BYU? This is the third time the Utes have crushed BYU by 3 touchdowns or more. 2004, 2008, 2011.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm sure he's reading these comments still. Just not logging in or something so he looks like a no-show. Then again, maybe he hasn't gotten here yet because he's still at the dinner table trying to finish that B&C class crow he's having to eat.

Oh- and thanks for re-posting that, Jahan. Makes me chuckle when I see it.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Figure I might as well throw my prediction for the BYU vs Utah State game. I am seeing another USU win 24-17... This truly is BYU's year.... :OX/:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm not even going to suggest that BYU is looking for revenge for last years loss to USU. Nope, not going there!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> I'm not even going to suggest that BYU is looking for revenge for last years loss to USU. Nope, not going there!


 :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

jahan said:


>


That is funny!
What about these two:








I can't find it, but it was the sign for the hymn numbers for Sacrament:
54
2
10


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

This one. :mrgreen:

[attachment=0:3rxwc92x]Hymn Score.jpg[/attachment:3rxwc92x]

What I think is funny about this one is one of my coworkers is in stake presidency and had stake conference when the game was going on. He asked the stake presidency if it would be acceptable for him to keep everyone updated on the score using the Hymn board. :lol: Then this picture surfaced, I had to question him about it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

jahan said:


> This one. :mrgreen:
> 
> [attachment=0z2b0u4c]Hymn Score.jpg[/attachmentz2b0u4c]
> 
> What I think is funny about this one is one of my coworkers is in stake presidency and had stake conference when the game was going on. He asked the stake presidency if it would be acceptable for him to keep everyone updated on the score using the Hymn board. :lol: Then this picture surfaced, I had to question him about it. :mrgreen:


Oh, that's rich! I love it!


----------



## klacc (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah, this was definitely not BYU's year and it will be a while before BYU has a shot at a BCS game.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I hear you. Looks like BYU and Utah took different paths to nowhere. You might be able to play with the big boys and win once or twice every few years, but to consistently win against teams from the "big" boy conferences is just another thing.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree, but you also have to take into account this is one of the worst Utah teams in a while and they lost their starting quarterback. They need to get PAC-12 quality players in a few key positions before they can content. This aint the MWC no more, this is real football and they are looking the crap. Props to BYU for winning the games they should, Utah and USU can't seem to be doing that.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I sure hope BYU beats TCU (this is coming from a Ute fan).


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I sure hope BYU beats TCU (this is coming from a Ute fan).


Bronco hasn't figured out that a soft zone defense doesn't work well against TCU. The BYU offense hasn't gotten anything going against TCU in the past three years, either. When your offense loses and your defense loses, you lose.

The Cougars might look a little better this year than in previous years just because TCU is so young and had to replace so many stars. I guess we'll see. I'm hopeful as well. Riley Nelson will probably look like the real Riley Nelson tonight: turnover city.


----------

